# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  ابن البادية  الاردنية ..

## ابن البادية الاردنية

سلام ..
انا ابن البوادي الاردنية / ابن البادية الاردنية  .. 
يسعدني اني اكون عضو بمنتدى قوي بأعضائه اولا ً والمشرفين الي  عليه ثانيا ً .. 

ارجو اني اكون اخترت المكان المناسب ..
وشكرا ً للجميع .. 

ابن البادية الاردنية  ..
وائل  ..

----------


## احساس المطر



----------


## ابن البادية الاردنية

> 


كنا زمان اول عضو برحب فينا على ايام ما كنت عضو بمنتدى عزيز ..
كان لهذا العضو المرحب الاول فينا عظيم الحب والاحترام وعدم نسيان ترحيبه .. 
يسعدني ويشرفني ترحيبك اخت حلااا ..
شكرا ً الك ..

----------


## احساس المطر

> كنا زمان اول عضو برحب فينا على ايام ما كنت عضو بمنتدى عزيز ..
> كان لهذا العضو المرحب الاول فينا عظيم الحب والاحترام وعدم نسيان ترحيبه .. 
> يسعدني ويشرفني ترحيبك اخت حلااا ..
> شكرا ً الك ..


اهلا وسهلا فيك بانتظار مشاركتك معنا ووين الشباب والصبايا

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهلا وسهلا 
نورت

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## احلام



----------


## حلم حياتي

*اهلا وسهلا بابن البادية
نور المنتدى بوجودك بينا*

----------


## ابن البادية الاردنية

شباب وصبايا شكرا ً الكم  وترحيبكم حلو سكر  .. 

شكرا ً   :Smile:  .. 
حلم حياتي /  اسمك حلو جدا ً .. 
احلام / توقيعك بجنن والله   ..
عمار / شكرا ً يا باشا .. 
زهرة التوليب / ايامك كلها زهور يارب .. 

شكرا ً بحجم القمر شباب انا سعيد بالرفقه هي ..

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا
نورتنا

----------


## غسان

_اهلا وسهلا بابن البادية .._

----------


## لمسة شقاوة



----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا أهلا وسهلا ب ابن الباديه الأردنيه

----------


## حسان القضاة

اهلا وسهلا وائل ..نور المنتدى والله بالغالي

مرحبا بك يا صديقي في شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية

بانتظارك ..وانتظار مشاركاتك المميزه..

وفرح جدا بوجودك بيننا

----------


## mylife079

اهلا وسهلا

----------

